# Epiweb?!?!?



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get epiweb in the united states? I have found many websites but, they all seem to be in a different language. The one website I liked was from the creators of Epiweb. The only problem with this is that they don't sell to consumers they only sell to vendors. All the vendors I've looked at don't have what I believe I am looking for. I really like the way Marty did his floor level in his http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/35695-90-gallon-re-build-pic-heavy.html post. It appears to be like 4 or 5 inch thick slabs, that is what I am looking for. So if anyone knows where to find 4-5 inch slabs of epiweb, any info on where or how to get some would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

tgregoire said:


> Does anyone know where to get epiweb in the united states? I have found many websites but, they all seem to be in a different language. The one website I liked was from the creators of Epiweb. The only problem with this is that they don't sell to consumers they only sell to vendors. All the vendors I've looked at don't have what I believe I am looking for. I really like the way Marty did his floor level in his http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/35695-90-gallon-re-build-pic-heavy.html post. It appears to be like 4 or 5 inch thick slabs, that is what I am looking for. So if anyone knows where to find 4-5 inch slabs of epiweb, any info on where or how to get some would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!



first rays carries a product, that I was told, is the same 

Orchid Growing Supplies Semi-hydroponics Hydroponics Orchid Books PrimeAgra


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! That is the stuff, the only problem I seem to be having is its thickness. That stuff says it is only an inch thick. Do you know if they make it like 4-5 inches thick?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

tgregoire said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! That is the stuff, the only problem I seem to be having is its thickness. That stuff says it is only an inch thick. Do you know if they make it like 4-5 inches thick?


you could always stack it or even contact ray on the availability. He responds to emails rather quickly and is always helpful


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok. I will email him. Thanks again.


----------



## izzywalker (May 4, 2007)

That site looks like a wholesale site?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

izzywalker said:


> That site looks like a wholesale site?


 they sell retail and wholesale

Here is the retail section for ecoweb

https://www.firstrays.com/cgi/cart/commerce.cgi?product=EcoWeb&cart_id=1306591381.210&exact_match=on


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I was just looking for this stuff. Thanks for posting the thread tgregoire!


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Y our welcome!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Its a pain to cut, Hacksaw seems to work the best. Why do you want to make it so thick?


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

I ordered a 45x57 inch piece from Ray. I am using it as a biological filtration method in a paludarium I am building and will be posting shortly. I will further explain in the build thread. 

P.s. I didn't really think it was that hard to cut...I used an old kitchen knife that I also use to trim my foam backgrounds.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh, rather expensive route. I would of used one of those big blue brick filter sponges that you can get at a fish store for bio filtration

Like this, Amazon.com: Berlin Sump BS-2 Replacement Sponge: Kitchen & Dining

Better yet for what the ecoweb costs you could get a nice canister filter. Interested in seeing what you come up with though.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

I was also looking to replace the false bottom method. So I needed something tough enough to hold up to the weight of the land mass so it wouldnt eventually compress and be under water. Also going for the "true" paludarium with no real seperation between land and water, and hoping to be able to plant a few plants in the land sections with great rooting potential. I am very pleased with how it is coming out. It is a 56 column tank that will be getting drilled and sumped, using a velocity t1 return pump to power the water feature the water flow and the drip wall. Also has an over the back inlet for a fogger. Originally planning this tank for darts but decided to expand my mossy frog collection and do a paludarium instead.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Marty did something similar in his corner tank. He used cut up sections of EcoWeb as a drainage layer. ($$$)

I bought the largest sheet Ray sells and only ended up using half of it to cover about 95% of the background on a 92 gallon corner tank.

I used a bread knife to cut mine, it worked really well - much better than the surgical shears I tried using (the kind that can cut through a penny).


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea I dulled two pairs of scissors and my hand hurt for days. Hacksaw blade made short work of it.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

I got the idea from Martys 90 gallon, I love that tank. The only difference is mine will be 100% ecoweb. The knife I use is a steak knife. Works very well.


----------

